# Painkiller Prescription Expiration Date Legal Question Any Point Having Expired Medic



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Medicine? Interested to find your thoughts on this as opposed to my Doctor/Dentist who don't look at Medicine from a Prepping Standpoint.

Specifically, I have a bunch of filled expired prescriptions for painkiller for Dental Work and and a medical injury I had over a year ago. Is there any point of not throwing these out as they're 1-3 years old in case there ever was TEOTWAWKI and medicine was never available? As it is now, it I ever do need a current prescription it costs all of $10 at most so cost is not an issue.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Medicine? Interested to find your thoughts on this as opposed to my Doctor/Dentist who don't look at Medicine from a Prepping Standpoint.
> 
> Specifically, I have a bunch of filled expired prescriptions for painkiller for Dental Work and and a medical injury I had over a year ago. Is there any point of not throwing these out as they're 1-3 years old in case there ever was TEOTWAWKI and medicine was never available? As it is now, it I ever do need a current prescription it costs all of $10 at most so cost is not an issue.


It depends on the drug, and even on exactly which version. Some things really DO deteriorate and can become toxic (don't use old aspirin that smell bad!!!!) while some drugs just degrade in performance so if you need a specific dose then you might be able to buff that by taking extra.

prescription drug abuse is a runaway train wreck! should you decide to hold onto them, secure them! lock them up and remove them from easy access. That helps you hold onto possible vital medicine and it helps you prevent someone from doing something dumb with your scripts drugs.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have taken pain meds that are older than that. Liquids will expire faster than capsules and tablets will generally last a long time. the military did some testing to find out how long their supplies of drug were really good for and most were viable for twelve to fifteen years past the expiration dates. Like everything else keep them cool and out of direct sun.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

*So expired Meds are Worth Holding for an Emergency like TEOTWAWKI?*

SHould I just throw these expired prescriptions out?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Personally, any liquid pain meds I would keep for a year or two. Any tablets I would keep for a decade or two. There are a few exceptions but I don't know of any pain meds that fall into that category.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

We keep all useful medications. We have found uses for some even after their original use has passed.


----------



## PeachesBackwards (Sep 8, 2015)

Yeah they're all tablets not liquid shape. I guess I'll hold onto them for now while I do more specific research on the actual medication. Thanks for all of your inputs


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I store them in the freezer when they approach their expiration date or are after.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Do not store them in a humid environment like the bathroom, above the stove, or above the microwave. Moisture will cause it to deteriorate quickly.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

If you decide to discard them, some Police Depts. have collections, several times a year for expired medications. Please don't flush them, as they can contaminate the water quality.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Medicine? Interested to find your thoughts on this as opposed to my Doctor/Dentist who don't look at Medicine from a Prepping Standpoint.
> 
> Specifically, I have a bunch of filled expired prescriptions for painkiller for Dental Work and and a medical injury I had over a year ago. Is there any point of not throwing these out as they're 1-3 years old in case there ever was TEOTWAWKI and medicine was never available? As it is now, it I ever do need a current prescription it costs all of $10 at most so cost is not an issue.


IF you can use a lately outdated painkiller for a current problem, and keep the current prescription for the future, you have a win.

As you get used to having taken responsibility for your own well being you will loose the almost panicked "what do I do if" response and be able to enjoy running the scenario through your head and creating a hypotheses before consulting your support system, then you have to fight the complacency and fade out. (not becoming part of the support system for the next wave of the "awakened")


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

PeachesBackwards said:


> Yeah they're all tablets not liquid shape. I guess I'll hold onto them for now while I do more specific research on the actual medication. Thanks for all of your inputs


I've read many articles that say they aren't as potent after expiration, but just take more than prescribed.
I have two/three year old antibiotics in the freezer and just ordered more amoxicillin and Keflex from Thomas Labs; fish antibiotics.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Drugs deteriorate in two ways. First is they change from the drug you were given into something harmful. Second, the active ingredient slowly turns into something inert. This is the most common way meds are transformed. In the military study I mentioned earlier they considered drugs as efficacious if they still contained 80% of the original active ingredient and no poisonous byproducts. 

If a drug has over 80% remaining after 15 years how much will be there after 25 years. I wouldn't start doubling up on a med till I knew it was old enough to vote and even then I would give it a shot at the original dose. I've had pills get moisture damaged bit the outward appearance is quite obvious as the surface has puffed.

To me, pain is like the audio track on TV, sometimes it is high and sometimes it is low. I have learned to titrate my pain meds. I either cut my pain pills in half or just bite off what I want. If I need more I take more later. DO NOT split a time release medication as this can really mess up the amount of medication you get and the speed at which it is delivered. These are engineered tablets and need to be taken whole.

I know of one antibiotic that was declared to have become poisonous after the expiration date. I only know of one death from that drug. People die from drug overdoses. People die from bad reactions to drugs. People die from being given the wrong drug. Not so much from expired drugs. I had a doctor try to give me twenty-five times the correct dosage of a medication when I was in the hospital once. I had a pharmacy give me the wrong medication once. The bottle was labeled for my prescription but the put the wrong pills int the bottle. As they appeared different I called my pharmacy and described the shape, color, and printing on the pills and asked them to tell me what these pills contained. They asked me to immediately return the pills and they replaced them with the correct medication. Yes, I still double check my meds. 

I don't worry about old drugs or canned food. I may die someday from this disregard but not so far.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Drugs deteriorate in two ways. First is they change from the drug you were given into something harmful. Second, the active ingredient slowly turns into something inert. This is the most common way meds are transformed. In the military study I mentioned earlier they considered drugs as efficacious if they still contained 80% of the original active ingredient and no poisonous byproducts.
> 
> If a drug has over 80% remaining after 15 years how much will be there after 25 years. I wouldn't start doubling up on a med till I knew it was old enough to vote and even then I would give it a shot at the original dose. I've had pills get moisture damaged bit the outward appearance is quite obvious as the surface has puffed.
> 
> ...


I believe the antibiotic you are referring to is Tetracycline.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Tetracycline and aspirin become toxic beyond their expiration dates.

Other painkillers and antibiotics will be worth their weight in gold, literally, post- SHTF. If it were me, I'd hold on to them and store them in a cool, dry, dark environment. YMMV.


----------

